# Ordering cables for the BFD



## Snookboy (Apr 28, 2006)

I emailed a well known cable supplier about getting some RCA to 1/4" cables to hook up the BFD and I was asked the following:

"We can sell you 1/4" to RCA cables. Are they TRS 1/4" or TS 1/4". If they are TRS 1/4" and are coming out of a balanced connection then you can order these cables as 1/4" to 1/4" in our balanced section and leave a note during checkout stating that you really want 1/4" to RCA cables. In addition, we'll need you to leave a note with the manufacturer's recommended pinout information. This is usually found in the manual for the balanced device - different manufacturers have different recommendations when going from a balanced device to an unbalanced device and we like to wire them according to those recommendations.

If you need 1/4" TS to RCA, then we can build these for the price of an RCA to RCA subwoofer ........"


With my electrical skills limited to turning lights on and off, I have no idea. Can anyone provide any feedback (no pun intended) on what is best here? Thanks.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> If you need 1/4" TS to RCA


This is what you want... 

brucek


----------



## Snookboy (Apr 28, 2006)

Great. Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2007)

Ditto, too! Makes it a little easier on a newbie!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2007)

how come in the manual it says they are 1/4 TRS inputs and outputs???

also whichever cables they are where would i get some?

could us just use one of these on an existing sub cable???
http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/pshowdetl.cfm?&Partnumber=091-1010


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> how come in the manual it says they are 1/4 TRS inputs and outputs???


They are TRS jacks (which are balanced). If you want to use unbalanced connections you would use TS plugs. The BFD allows this.

brucek


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

frockc said:


> could us just use one of these on an existing sub cable???
> http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/pshowdetl.cfm?&Partnumber=091-1010


In my opinion, it’s best to get a cable with the proper ends rather than use a cheesy adapter: 












Here are some options, ranging from cheap to expensive.

http://www.ramelectronics.net/html/RCA-to-1-4.html
http://www.music123.com/Product/Product.aspx?SKU=128202
http://www.zzounds.com/cat--1-4-Inch-to-RCA-Cables--2363
http://www.audio-discounters.com/pprc-j05.html
http://www.guitarcenter.com/shop/pr..._rca_14_cable?full_sku=339009.149&src=4WFRWXX
http://www.musiciansfriend.com/product/AV-Link-Dual-RCA-14-Cable?sku=339009&src=3WFRWXX
http://store.a2zcable.com/audio-rca-to-1-4-inch-audio-cables.html

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## lovingdvd (Jan 23, 2007)

Thanks Wayne. That last picture looks like a great way to go. Unfortunately my RCA run from the receiver is fished through a wall and under carpet and just not worth pulling up. So I am using just the standard radio shack 1/4" to RCA gold plated plug. Fortunately I do not have any hum, noise or signal loss that I can tell at least so hopefully this is "good enough".


----------

